# Weircreek Beagles



## superfreak (Jan 12, 2016)

Who all runs Weircreek rabbit beagles?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2016)

I do


----------



## superfreak (Jan 12, 2016)

I was thinking a couple people on here did. I wanted some Weircreek's when I first got my own beagles but only knew a couple people that had them and they didn't have any for sale. I hear they are known for hard hunt and pretty good foot with control. I'm lacking hunt in my current pack and am considering trying to find a couple good seasoned Weircreek's if possible. What is your experience with them, as far as, style and what would you say the odds are on me finding what I'm looking for?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 12, 2016)

Several different styles of them. Most all have good hunt and vary in speeds from medium to medium- fast. Me personally I like a upper medium speed. You should be able to find some in GA with no problem. I know some pups will be available this spring or summer from some folks I know.


----------



## superfreak (Jan 12, 2016)

I like upper medium speed with control. I currently have 5 young dogs ranging from 5 months to 15 months and one 4 year old female. So right now I would prefer a good running hound but would consider a pup if it is bred so good that I couldn't pass it up. Keep me in mind if/when you know of something available please. Thanks.


----------



## 12 Gauge (Feb 18, 2016)

You can't go wrong with Weircreek IMO, I love this bloodline, they have all day hunt and the brains to match. 12gaugekennels.com


----------



## cornboy (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't run this bloodline but I have always been interested in checking some out


----------



## mlandrum (Feb 19, 2016)

Come on 82 tell them about the Weir Creek KING??


----------



## cornboy (Feb 19, 2016)

Do tell ? I'm listening.


----------



## Furmaster (Feb 19, 2016)

Where you at 282? Tell this fella bout that weir creek


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 19, 2016)

Lots of good Weircreeks out there. Different styles, different speeds with a variety of hunt. Me personally I like the ones that go back to the Boggy Hollar dogs. They seem to have that upper medium speed that suits my fancy. I like the run to catch attitude with a big desire to hunt. Seen many Weircreeks run and they just seem to have that grit. You can't go wrong with the line you just have to find the ones that suit your style.Everything I have just about goes back to this lil fella. Cruise's Jim Dandy. One of the finest Weircreek hounds I've seen run. I would have to say that there are more hounds in the Progressive Pack Hall of Fame Competition that come from this dog than any other. He could sure bring something to your kennel by breeding to him. I have bred my dogs to lock in as many of his traits as possible. To bad these great lil hounds don't stay around forever.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 20, 2016)

I chased JD a few times. He was a great one!


----------



## Beagler282 (Feb 21, 2016)

Yes he was Curtis.


----------

